# Aldi Beginner's Golfing Equipment-€169.99.



## Lex Foutish (2 May 2009)

Aldi are doing a beginners set of clubs, bag, trolley etc for €169.99 next Thursday, May 7th. Ideal for someone interested in taking up the game and reasonably good value at the price. They mightn't be suitable as a surprise present for an existing golfer. Looks like they're not doing Ladies' sets but not sure. (The shafts on ladies' clubs would be a little shorter and a bit more whippy than on men's clubs, for those interested in tech spec.). The link below also has they other golfing items they're doing on Thursday.

My daughter bought a Lady's set in Aldi last year and they are excellent. Full set of clubs (14), bag, trolley etc and I think they were only around €100. Outstanding value. The trouble was that they didn't stock a lot of them and they sold out very quickly.


----------



## Lex Foutish (2 May 2009)

*Re: Aldi Beginner's Golfing Equipment-€169.99.*

Just found the same on Aldi's Great Britain site, which I presume covers Northern Ireland also, for £119.99!

That's some vat difference!!!!!!


----------



## joanmul (2 May 2009)

*Re: Aldi Beginner's Golfing Equipment-€169.99.*

I know a lady who has a handicap of 10 who plays with Lidl's cheapy set. Personally, I wouldn't but they are perfect for beginners.


----------



## steph1 (2 May 2009)

Well I suppose each to their own.  I know loads of ladies who play golf and have bought equipment from Lidl and are delighted with it.


----------

